# Exam Time Help



## pramudit (Feb 25, 2012)

Since exams month is here i am making this thread so that we can help each other with studied...
here is some important chemical reaction that i want to share with you people...

*i.imgur.com/TW2Nf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5Hbfj.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2012)

very nice share.

And if you have more like this, do share


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2012)

this one is nice. Thanks for share.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 25, 2012)

Really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 25, 2012)

K will upload more reactions name but you will have to search complete reaction on google...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey pramudit seems that ur also in 11th nice!!! You can help me out! Please explain Hyperconjugation and common ion effect its really tough in book language to understand.....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 26, 2012)

^^ This might have some of the topics for you. Khan Academy


----------



## pramudit (Feb 26, 2012)

^^    I am in 12th....... Try searching topics on wiki.... I not so good on explaining part....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 26, 2012)

but the above reactions are in 11th chemistry......hydrocarbon chapter!!


----------



## pramudit (Feb 26, 2012)

You must be from ISC.... In CBSE these reaction are in 12th only.....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 27, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Hey pramudit seems that ur also in 11th nice!!! You can help me out! Please explain Hyperconjugation and common ion effect its really tough in book language to understand.....



If you are preparing for CBSE, NCERT is the best resource. If you are preparing for IIT/AIEEE/PMT try getting Arihant's Organic Chemistry. Dont just understand reactions. Practice them so that they become a habit. As far as Hypercojugation is concerned, this might be helpful AdiChemistry | An Online Resource | Engine | CSIR | GATE


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 27, 2012)

i have cbse syllabus and i was talking about ncert book..mainly the organic topics i learnt reactions in night forgot them next morning..always happens (


----------



## Renny (Feb 27, 2012)

Organic chemistry! Brings back memories  

All the best


----------



## pramudit (Feb 28, 2012)

@pkkumar do conversions daily... thats the easiest way to learn.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2012)

wish you all the best for today's exam guys.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, that's very nice share.
I wish this was available when I was studying.

Best of luck for your exams.


----------

